# SPACE HULK returns for 20th anniversary!



## frankthedm (Aug 24, 2009)

Just saw this at the nearby hobby shop in a glass case.







The new plastic genestealers look cool, though may have some overhang issues on 1" round bases.

Space Hulk (3rd Edition) | Board Game | BoardGameGeek

Space Hulk is Back! | 2009-08-17 04:11:01.0 | What's New Today | Games Workshop



> Space Hulk
> From the depths of space an ancient vessel drifts slowly towards the Imperium of Mankind - a space hulk. Within its confines, untold thousands of Genestealers slowly emerge from hibernation. The Space Marines must enter the cramped corridors and tomb-like chambers of the ancient ship to defeat this alien menace.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## random.brown (Aug 24, 2009)

Pre-ordered mine!


----------



## scitadel (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks like it's going to be a good seller.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 25, 2009)

Had my pre-order in last week.


----------



## mmaranda (Aug 27, 2009)

*I want to be excited but entry fee is high*

I want to be excited for Space Hulk, given the game play and the way people remember it so fondly.  Unfortunately the entry price seems rather steep for a game that comes with figures that are already practically mass produced by GW and look like they might be made out of an even cheaper more rigid plastic.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Aug 28, 2009)

I still have 99% of my Space Hulk stuff for the 90's.  If I ever get the yearnin' I'll just break that out.  No need for me to plunk down $120+ for a game I already have!


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 28, 2009)

And on a related note, I've noticed GW got a little more strict on fan sites with Space Hulk related content. Not all, but some sites had to take down their space hulk related goodies. What's more irksome, GW themselves had had some DIY space hulk articles on their own site for a while if I understood correctly, though those now seem gone


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 5, 2009)

Got my copy. 

What's kind of disturbing is that a lot of folks on Board game geek web site have been uploading photos of the space hulk game with their small children, almost as if the game is now their second [or third] child. Space Hulk | Board Game | BoardGameGeek


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 6, 2009)

frankthedm said:


> Got my copy.
> 
> What's kind of disturbing is that a lot of folks on Board game geek web site have been uploading photos of the space hulk game with their small children, almost as if the game is now their second [or third] child. Space Hulk | Board Game | BoardGameGeek



I'm pretty sure that's not the intension.  Nor are there "a lot" of these photos.


----------



## Bloosquig (Sep 6, 2009)

Played a game with my (typically non-gaming) wife.  She took the Marines and I took the 'stealers.  She won with minimal tactical assistance on my side.  Lots of fun =)

*shakes one clawed fist*  I'll get you yet Space Marines!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 6, 2009)

I hope it will be successful, so they are going to revive more of their older games... especially Warhammer Quest and Necromunda would be two of my favorites. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, the minis are cool, but the 'stealers do have issues with scale creep. Even if you clipped away enough of the integral bases to get them to fit on a 1” slotta base  just about all the minis some overhang issues on 1" round bases. Genestealers in W40K are supposed to be on 25mm bases,  except for Genestealer Brood lords, whose basing standard is 40mm base (smidge over 1.5”). But the damn things are grabbing all over the place so 40mm bases would not look that bad at all

In recent editions Space marine Terminators do officially deploy on 40MM bases, so their size is par for the course. 

But the board game's spaces look like 1.25" squares, so if the figs get 40mm bases, they won’t fit well on the game board.

Related thread  Basing Models on Standard 40k Bases - WarSeer

Also, some of the GS models seem to have the lower arm of the Stealer disappear into the warp. If the limbs were supposed to be lost to battle damage and had stumps or something, that would be o.k., but they look like the sculptor just took the limb off to make it easier to cast and hoped no one would notice. :/

Models on the right side of the picture 
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg246/Dezartfox/Models/IMG00955-20090904-1736.jpg


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 9, 2009)

Genestealer models look great to me.  And the game board squares are plenty big enough to deal with a little overhang if it happens.  Sounds like picking nits to me.


----------



## MerricB (Oct 11, 2009)

Broke down and bought a copy (directly from GW online). Got it on the weekend, and I'm just assembling minis now.

Cheers!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2009)

As said elsewhere, the minis alone are worth the box price (though I can only guess how much shipping you must pay for such a heavy box). 

@frank: Why are you putting them on bases?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 12, 2009)

> @frank: Why are you putting them on bases?



Error... Error... Unbased minis do not compute

J/K, I'm building a _mostly proxy_ Tyranid army because one of my friends is often bemoaning not having enough people to play 40K with. I gave one of our other friends a small space wolves army, but that guy is _rarely_ around.

60+ kruthik adults for 'gaunts
30+ star wars shyraks gargoyle unit 1
30+ mage Knight monster wasps gargoyle unit 2 
50+ Genestealers [44 ~ New Spacehulk, 8-10 ~ Other GW products]
3 DDM chuuls converted slightly for Lictors
1 Starship troopers Overseer bug for a Flying tyrant.

Maybe scratchbuild some spore mines for a fast atatch chioce. Got some Heroclix Brood to convert for warriors, raveners and other things, though I'm not sure what to use for a canifex. I'm not big on the idea of canifexi, but I'll probably *need* some since the friend has a goodly amount of tanks


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2009)

Ah, I see. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## MerricB (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanee said:


> As said elsewhere, the minis alone are worth the box price (though I can only guess how much shipping you must pay for such a heavy box).




My best friend has the online moniker of "Genesteeler". Guess what I'm doing tonight? 

Astonishingly, _there was no shipping charge_. AU$165 for the box, no extra shipping cost (from GW's Australian outlet). au $165 is the price at game stores.

Cheers!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice and fair. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## MerricB (Oct 14, 2009)

Played my first game with my set.

I've posted a pictorial report if you're interested. Urgh. My marines got completely chomped in the first mission - appropriately entitled "Suicide Mission"!

Cheers!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2009)

Heh. I managed to win both my first and second game (both on that mission; first with Terminators, second with Genestealers). 

The Terminator game was pretty much single-handedly won by my Sergeant, who simply held off the entire Genestealer storm, all on his own (he killed _a lot_ of them during that critical _make or break_ turn). 

I was pretty lucky with the random Action Points, though. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2009)

Ah, you did the same 'mistake' I did on the first mission (it didn't come back to haunt me, like it did for you, though). You did not shoot the doors in the first room, while moving in (saves AP). 

Closed doors are _not_ your friend, as a Terminator. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Stormonu (Mar 17, 2010)

whee! Scored me a copy last weekend at Coastcon for $99 .  My brother used to have the original game (+expansions), but it's been such a long time since I played.  I just got the minis put together and haven't had the chance to spring the game on anyone yet, but I'm eager to try it out again.

Some of the genestealers minis bother me, though.  I'd prefer figures that weren't posed on girders and the like; in many ways I liked the old ground-based pose from the original box set.


----------

